# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  آموزش برنامه circuit macker یا همان CircuitMaker

## dollla

سلام بر همه عزیزان. آیا کسی آموزش کامل برای برنامه circuit macker یا همان circuitmacker را دارد. در صورتی که آموزش کامل و زبان فارسی سراغ دارین در همینجا اعلام بفرمائین. با تشکر.

----------


## bitasoft.ir

سلام. در لینک زیر یک آموزش خیلی قوی با مثالهای مختلف قابل مشاهده می باشد. فکر می کنم در 19 بخش توضیح داده شده. جزوه آموزشی جناب آقای دکتر عابدی (که دکترای سخت افزار دارند) می باشد. امید است به کار آید.

*http://www.a00b.com/Nw/Learning_Circuit_maker_1.htm


آموزش Circuit maker بخش دوم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش سوم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش چهارم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش پنجم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش ششم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش هفتم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش هشتم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش نهم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش دهم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش یازدهم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش دوازدهم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش سیزدهم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش چهاردهم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش پانزدهم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش شانزدهم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش هفدهم
آموزش Circuit maker بخش هجدهم
**آموزش Circuit maker بخش نوزدهم
*





امدینیسبنتیسنم

----------


## alireza8865

سلام مهندس جان 
به دادم رسیدی

----------

